# A Study in Clenching



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I am curious about whether right handers clench left and left handers clench right. Seems "natural" to suppose so, but maybe not. Let's just see.

I'm not talking about which hand you hold the pipe with, just your throwing arm. I clench left (holding the pipe in my left), but I am right handed, for example. I would be option one.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

From day one it's been clench left and use the right hand for surfing the net, flipping a book, etc. Whenever the pipe finds it's way to the right side it subconciously moves back left.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I tend to hold the pipe in my right hand, which is my dominant hand, but generally prefer it on the left side when clenching. I'd say 75% of the time I keep it on the left side.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CBR said:


> From day one it's been clench left and use the right hand for surfing the net, flipping a book, etc. Whenever the pipe finds it's way to the right side it subconciously moves back left.


I actually don't do a very good clench on the right. It's like writing left handed. I can do it, but it's not really easy and comfortable.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I prefer the right sided clench, although I try to mix it up.
I am indeed right handed.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I actually don't do a very good clench on the right. It's like writing left handed. I can do it, but it's not really easy and comfortable.


Exactly! It's doable but feels awkward, don't know exactly _why_ but it does.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

right + right.. but I also have a tooth pulled on the right so there is nice space to slot into! If I was missing a tooth on the left, I'd clench left being right handed...


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I generally clench on the right side more, but I switch it up throughout the smoke. You need an option for ambidextrous clenching


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Right hand, right clench, but when I smoke I usually don't do much else.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess im the only left handed person.... but i am semi-amberdexterous.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jessefive said:


> I generally clench on the right side more, but I switch it up throughout the smoke. You need an option for ambidextrous clenching


I left out ambidextrous on purpose. Experimental design and all that. When aiming to uncover deep scientific truths, you have to narrow your degrees of freedom. :lol:


----------



## jwreed81 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm left handed and clench right. I'm am pretty ambidextrous, but then again I think most all lefty's are since we live in a "right-handed world".


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I'm right handed and I clinch with both hands. I do both equally well and don't have any issue or strange feelings using either hand. I tend to smoke alot while I'm outside doing yard work and my switch sides constantly while I am bending over to do stuff. I do sit in my love seat in the pool and smoke there to. I don't tend to smoke on just one side, the other side get to jealous.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

jwreed81 said:


> ..... I think most all lefty's are since we live in a "right-handed world".


Left handed people are generally a tad bit smart than right handed people due to it being a "right handed world". We have to compensate for the abundance of right handed items. No BS.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Left handed people are generally a tad bit smart than right handed people due to it being a "right handed world". We have to compensate for the abundance of right handed items. No BS.


Sounds like an offshoot of the Napolean Complex. :first:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure which I do more often. I am one of those who clench on both sides of my mouth. The pic I'm currently using as my avatar has me clenching on the right, and I do suspect I probably clench more out of my right side than my left.

I'm right handed and so I am more likely to handle my pipe with my right hand unless I need it to do something else. I just was playing around with my pipes, and I found it felt natural to put the pipe in the same side of my mouth as the hand I was using (i.e. it felt natural to put the pipe in the left side of my mouth with my left hand and the right side of my mouth with my right hand, but left to right or right to left felt forced). On the other hand, I tend to remove the pipe with my opposite hand so during a smoke it does spend a fair amount of time in my left hand, and is returned to my mouth with my left hand (and thus to the left side of my mouth).

So, what's my correct answer again...:dunno:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually had to pick up a pipe and clench it to see which side I do it on. Never thought of it.

right-right


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

This is kind of interesting. As I stated, I clench on both sides, but predominantly the left side. I think I do this for a couple of reason, the pipe just feels better on the left side and it feels more natural to reach up to that side. Something about my wrist being a little straighter as I grasp across with my right hand for a pipe that's clenched on the left side. I really only move it to the right side occasionally to give the left side of my mouth a rest.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Left side. I think my face is crooked because when I clench on the right the pipe hangs funny.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Left side. I think my face is crooked because when I clench on the right the pipe hangs funny.


It's not just you. Mine just doesn't seem to feel like it's in there correctly on the right side .


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Righty with a preference for the left sided clench, though I do switch from side to side.

As for feeling strange...try this. Interlace the fingers on your hands so that your left thumb is on top. The switch so that the right thumb is on top. For the great majority of you, one of those will feel comfortable and the other will feel very awkward.

Interesting poll, Jim!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I have insufficient teeth on the left side of my snout to clench ... so its almost always right sided (and I'm a righty). But I would clench left if I ever get the chompers fixed. :biggrin1:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

RJpuffs said:


> But I would clench left if I ever get the chompers fixed. :biggrin1:


:r


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

My natural bent is to clench left, I am right-handed. I switch thoughought the smoke as I move the pipe to either sides of my mouth to evenly scorch my tongue...

About 60-40 for left/right clench.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Great question Jim. I hadn't really realized it, but right handed here and clench on the left side 90% of the time. I am more likely to hold the pipe and sip on it straight ahead then to clench on the right side.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I am right handed but clench on the left 75% of the time and hold my pipe in my left hand as well, but find myself going both ways more often lately.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

So far, my original premise has been trashed, ie, that people tend to clench on the opposite side of their handedness. I expected to see the dominant hand unimpeded, with the opposite hand diddling with the pipe; I *can't* throw darts clenching on the right, for example, because the pipe is actually in the way. While one can obviously use a mouse and clench on the same side at the same time, clenching right requires a reach across the chest with the left hand to take the pipe out of your mouth to blow smoke rings or whatever. People don't seem to worry about this much it seems at this point.

I noticed that left handers are a bit over-represented in this sample so far, just as they are in "The Great Big List of Big Cheeses", which includes da Vinci, Einstein, Beethoven, Julius Caesar and Sandy Kofax. I guess that makes pipe smoking an art form/science/sport, via reverse correlation!

Anyhow, thanks for rho-ing the vote!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Judging by the responses, I may be unclear on the term "clenching"; are you asking which hand we hold our pipe in, or which side of our mouth we tend to hold our pipe in? If it's hand, I'm righthanded and hold my pipe exclusively with my left hand. As far as holding it in my mouth, I'm trying not to do it any more; I'm not sure my aging teeth can take the pressure for long. Except for my full bent dublin, but that's more of a 'dangle' then a hold.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm right handed, but hold the pipe in my left and clench to the left. I think it's because I don't like the smoke over my dominant eye.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

I wasn't sure so I had to have a few "experimental" smokes. If I'm doing something else it is generally left/left, but if I'm kicked back and just smoking it is right/right. Makes sense to me. When my attention is elsewhere, my right bright takes over and handles the mundane mechanics of the smoke. Otherwise my left brain is enjoying the visceral experience and pleasure of the pipe. Or somethin like that.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Judging by the responses, I may be unclear on the term "clenching"; are you asking which hand we hold our pipe in, or which side of our mouth we tend to hold our pipe in? If it's hand, I'm righthanded and hold my pipe exclusively with my left hand. As far as holding it in my mouth, I'm trying not to do it any more; I'm not sure my aging teeth can take the pressure for long. Except for my full bent dublin, but that's more of a 'dangle' then a hold.


I'm probably not many years down the road before my teeth won't support the clench, either. sigh. English teeth and hair. Amazing I still have any teeth if family history is anything to go by.

I was definitely asking about hands-free clenching. Perhaps I should have asked, If you were typing with both hands, where would the pipe be, right or left? In your case, I guess you're poking with one hand and holding the pipe with the other or the pipe's on the table.

I'd like to add that I only started clenching about 6 months ago. During all the previous time, I held the pipe to puff, but didn't keep it in my mouth or bite the stem with my teeth. I probably still wouldn't, but I discovered heat shrink tubing. :tu Clenching actually brought the pipe into my dart throwing. Before, I never smoked a pipe at all throwing darts, because I'd have to set it down every 15 seconds and then have to relight it and it was just a hassle in general. Now it's no problem at all. Don't think I can hit a golf ball with a pipe in my mouth, though, ala Harry Vardon and Ted Ray. My father could, though!


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

freestoke said:


> I'm probably not many years down the road before my teeth won't support the clench, either.


I've always clinched when the pipe is light enough, the bit fits my teeth properly so I don't drop my pipe and I need to use two hands. Since my left hand is out of commission for the next couple of months, I'm pretty much a full time clincher. A MM Diplomat (31 grams) with a Forever nose warmer stem, a Missouri Pride (23 grams) and another cob that's even lighter that I can't talk about at this time.



freestoke said:


> In your case, I guess you're poking with one hand and holding the pipe with the other or the pipe's on the table.


Now that I'm typing one handed, I do switch from side to side but I also set my pipe down quite a bit. It's handy that all of my cobs are sitters except the Freehand (which hasn't been getting any use lately):sad:



freestoke said:


> I'd like to add that I only started clenching about 6 months ago. During all the previous time, I held the pipe to puff, but didn't keep it in my mouth or bite the stem with my teeth. I probably still wouldn't, but I discovered heat shrink tubing. :tu


The H.S sure improves "traction" doesn't it? I'm sure our dentist's would approve the H.S.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

WyoBob said:


> The H.S sure improves "traction" doesn't it? I'm sure our dentist's would approve the H.S.


Sorry about the bad paw, Wyo!

The HS not only keeps it from slipping around, but allows you to barely clench the pipe at all and still have control. Makes it far easier on the teeth because it requires less pressure, period, regardless of the weight of the pipe. Cobs are definitely the best clenchers, my dart throwing choice. A little HS on that Forever stem and I'm good to go.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

If weight is ever an issue try the "nose warmer" cob by Forever Stems. The shank is shortened and so is the stem, it's barely noticeable when clenching.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Left handed and clench on the left 75% of the time.


----------



## Yeti83 (May 23, 2011)

Clench on the left side only. I am pretty ambidextrous, though I throw with my left so that's where my selection went.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

well, the only thing I could find on, *"The Study in Clenching:*

Was Kegel exercises!..eep:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> well, the only thing I could find on, *"The Study in Clenching:*
> 
> Was Kegel exercises!..eep:


Let us know how that goes for ya Bob. :rofl:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I clench right. I know your suppose to shift the pipe around in your mouth, from left to middle, to right. but my pipe always ends up on the right side of my mouth. go figure


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Now that's it's taking a clear tack toward demolishing my hypothesis, that the data would show clenching opposite the dominant hand. From anthropology and physiological psychology and kindergarten class, we know that people hold objects in their non-dominant hand and do the detail work with the dominant hand, for example, I hold the pipe in my left hand and put tobacco in it with my right. Likewise, I hold a lighter or strike a match with my right hand to light the pipe. I thought that the pipe would wind up on the side of the mouth of the hand holding the pipe. At this point, it looks pretty random. What does seem to be spilling out of the data is that there appear to be more lefties smoking a pipe than one would expect.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I clench mainly when driving. Left side of mouth and the smoke goes out the triangular draft window straight off...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

GuitarDan said:


> I clench mainly when driving. Left side of mouth and the smoke goes out the triangular draft window straight off...


Getting rid of those windows is the most moronic thing car manufacturers ever did.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Left clencher, right handed. I've tried different combos but it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Left clencher, right handed. I've tried different combos but it just doesn't feel right.


First, I listed Einstein as a lefty. (I almost added the standard "Picasso lefty" earlier on the thread, which is also wrong, but found out in time.) Second, as the photo shows, Einstein clenched on the left side and was a righty.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Zx29R1mstH8/TM9FyoADDQI/AAAAAAAAA_Y/vXMj4FBon1I/s1600/ig0013111.jpg

Apparently, the lefties claim everybody famous! :lol: (Maybe the photo is reversed.)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

It's probably just an anomalous data set, but still curious that there are so many left handers. Odder still is that those lefties so far favor the combination that is opposite to my original conjecture. 

Not enough data. Come on!! Lets have it boys and girls, step into the polling booth and pull the lever! There's no tracking on it, so you don't have to be embarrassed about which side you clench on! Nobody need ever know and you can still contribute to the advancement of science! :tu


----------



## kalashxwar (Aug 22, 2010)

What if your left handed but clench both right and left and also during the smoke switch hands through out the smoke?


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I clench in my left and am right handed, but I am left eye dominant and also fire weapons with my left. Not sure if they plays into it or not.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

kalashxwar said:


> What if your left handed but clench both right and left and also during the smoke switch hands through out the smoke?


I did think about the ambidextrous crowd (lefties are often uncooperative like that :lol, but I was trying to figure out what more seriously "handed" people do. I stick it on the right sometimes, too, mainly when I'm tired of getting smoke in my left eye, though, not because I prefer the right for clenching.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Hinson said:


> I clench in my left and am right handed, but I am left eye dominant and also fire weapons with my left. Not sure if they plays into it or not.


Great trick! I always use my finger to fire my weapon.ound:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> It's probably just an anomalous data set, but still curious that there are so many left handers. Odder still is that those lefties so far favor the combination that is opposite to my original conjecture.
> 
> Not enough data. Come on!! Lets have it boys and girls, step into the polling booth and pull the lever! There's no tracking on it, so you don't have to be embarrassed about which side you clench on! Nobody need ever know and you can still contribute to the advancement of science! :tu


More votes!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

freestoke said:


> More votes!


Since you intentionally left out ambidexterous, I was forced to choose: clench left, right handed.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

I voted, I clench left, am right handed, and hold the pipe with both hands but if I'm driving I either clench left for short periods of time, or hold with the left and drive with the right. Otherwise I'm right side dominant in most everything else.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Mari and Eduardo! Thanks for volunteering! A little more help and my definitive work on left/right brain and the phenomenon of pipe clenching will take the Nobel Prize in Tobacco. :banana:


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok so I clench right and I'm left handed...but I'm right hand dominate. Made for fun times at basic! Drill SGTs couldn't figure out why I couldn't shoot the broadside of a barn. Then I asked if I could shoot right handed...BOOM baby! Qualified expert first time! LOL I heard one of them say, as I walked smugly off the range, "damnedest thing I've ever seen!" Don't try to put me in a mold...it don't work! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Chris0673 said:


> . . . I'm left handed...but I'm right hand dominate.


This is SO confusing on a Monday morning... more coffee, please.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Usually if a person is left handed their dominate hand is their left hand as is their left eye. With me it's my right. I'm left handed, left eye dominate, right hand dominate. It's called being cross dominate and can be a royal PITA when learning to shoot. Since I shoot right handed but my left eye is dominate, I have to close my left eye when I shoot (especially when skeet or clay pigeon shooting). Nobody had EVER accused me of being normal! HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Chris0673 said:


> Usually if a person is left handed their dominate hand is their left hand as is their left eye. With me it's my right. I'm left handed, left eye dominate, right hand dominate. It's called being cross dominate and can be a royal PITA when learning to shoot. Since I shoot right handed but my left eye is dominate, I have to close my left eye when I shoot (especially when skeet or clay pigeon shooting). Nobody had EVER accused me of being normal! HAHAHAHAHA!!!


Nope - obviously still not enough coffee. Why categorize someone as "left handed" when their right hand is dominate? In what way, then, ARE you "left handed"? 
This is all new to me, and will require some post-lunch 1792. Lots.

p


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I write left handed but everything else is right handed. Not really ambidextrous because I can't write with my right hand and can't do much else with my left.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

ProbateGeek said:


> Nope - obviously still not enough coffee. Why categorize someone as "left handed" when their right hand is dominate? In what way, then, ARE you "left handed"?
> This is all new to me, and will require some post-lunch 1792. Lots.
> 
> p


You just need another excuse to smoke more 1792 don't you? :wink:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

This is tough for me. I throw lefty, eat and write rightly. I bowl left handed and golf right handed. 
I clench left so I am not sure where that leaves me. 

I'm ****ed up.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm right handed, but don't favor a side when clenching. There's no category for that?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> I'm right handed, but don't favor a side when clenching. There's no category for that?


Not really. I considered more complicated options, but decided to narrow the focus. The point was to find a trend among those who had a preference. It would appear that clenching left is in the majority at the moment, regardless of handedness.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I'm right handed. I hold a pipe in my off hand.
Therefore, when I stick it in my mouth, it naturally goes in the left side - so that ends up feeling natural to me.
So yes, that means I clench left too.


----------

